# Conibear stands



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

Are conibears stands worth the cost and effort of humping them around, or are you further ahead to just use some sticks to stabilize them? I'm refering to beaver sets w/ 330s. Thanks.

Smoknn-


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

Stabilizers are some of the most cost effective trapping equipment there is.
They do what their name implies,they stabilize you body grippers.A stable trap increases your catch.They also speed up your set up time,they don't wear out.They are a good investment.
Now all that said and done,I make and sell stabilizers,I have also got patents on some I invented,so I have a vested interest in stabilizers.But I also use them more than most people do.I quit using footholds for beaver,years ago>all I use is 330s,and evry 330 I set ,sits on a stabilizer--unless I am setting on all rocks.
I am sure others will chime in here,so you won't have to go by just what I said.
Tom Olson


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

smoke,

There worth there weight in GOLD!!!!!!!!!

Dave


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

I feel the tall stabalizers for 330's are well worth the investment for setting deep water channels. I will confess that I don't use any of the short stabalizer stands. In shallow water settings I just use the sticks that are numerous around beaver areas. Now as far as my 220's and **** are concerned every trap has a stabalizer to acompany it.

Joe


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I agree with the veterans here, certainly a stick will suffice, which is all we used this year, but if you are going to invest time into this sport why not go one step farther and give your chance the best chance possible on each set. This year we didn't use any stabilizers on the conni's but next year, we will, a lesson well learned.


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

Some areas will have a shortage of sticks.I use them in an X over my 330,and then some may be used to block off the sides of my set.
Set 30,40 or more 330s,stabilizers save an awful lot of time.When running full tilt for beaver, every minute saved ,adds up in a hurry.And means more beaver in the boat,back of the truck,back of the 4wheeler or on my back.
Tom Olson


----------

